# Wethers and Baking Soda



## sammysam21 (Apr 18, 2017)

We are going to be getting a few wethers within the next few weeks. They will be our first goats. I have read previously that you should give baking soda free choice to your goats, but not to wethers. Is this true and if so then what do I give them in place of the baking soda? Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You shouldn't give free choice baking soda to any goats. Free choice loose mineral is what should be out.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Here is a good article on baking soda:

http://www.alafarmnews.com/index.php/battling-bloat


----------



## sammysam21 (Apr 18, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Here is a good article on baking soda:
> 
> http://www.alafarmnews.com/index.php/battling-bloat


Great article. Thank you so much. It makes sense now.


----------



## sammysam21 (Apr 18, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> You shouldn't give free choice baking soda to any goats. Free choice loose mineral is what should be out.


Is loose mineral better than a mineral block? What loose mineral do you use?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes. Goats don't have rough tongues, so they can't get enough off the block. I get Manna Pro from TSC.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Manna Pro Goat Mineral from TSC is a good one.


----------

